
Ultimate Hacking Keyboard – Why you need to buy one, Ultimate configurability - richardboegli
https://www.crowdsupply.com/ugl/ultimate-hacking-keyboard/updates/1911
======
nocsaer1
I don't get it. This problem can be solved in software, no special hardware
required.

Ergonomic aspect is also misguided since touch typing correctly on a standard
qwerty keyboard will not bend wrists, so no need to split the keyboard in
half. Your hands _need_ to be at an angle to type (look at the keys, columns
are offset to create an angle), if they are perpendicular you need to learn
touch typing correctly.

~~~
mondalaci
Even though you can use Autohotkey and similar software to remap your layout
but it's limited in various aspects so as it turns out hardware-level
remapping has no substitute. It's also nice to create keymaps, save it to the
onboard EEPROM and be able to move your UHK across different computers without
ever dealing with (OS-specific) remapping again.

The staggered columns are indeed offset to create an angle but it's more
comfortable to be able to adjust the angle and the distance between the
keyboard halves.

~~~
nocsaer1
It is still almost always worse. Storing the mapping on a large device doesn't
make sense, when you can store a script online or in a small storage device if
internet access is a problem somehow, and it works with _every_ computer that
has a standard keyboard. Just like the drivers, script has to be written only
once, but has the benefit of sharing with any other user for free without
requiring special hardware.

The benefit seems to be low level systems where it is hard to script the key
mappings (assuming drivers work). But do you really write your code, i.e.
spend a significant percentage of time in them, or in moderns OSs?

As for comfort, buy a ergonomic keyboard that is cheaper and static and will
force you to adapt the correct posture. Especially if the problem is the small
additional angle required to touch type, those keyboard solve it.

~~~
mondalaci
"Storing the mapping on a large device doesn't make sense" \- I agree about
this, the large device being a bulky host computer. Various OSes have various
(sometimes quite severe) limitations regarding remapping and the "script" that
you mention is also OS-specific which is a pain if you use multiple OSes.

~~~
nocsaer1
>"Storing the mapping on a large device doesn't make sense" \- I agree about
this, the large device being a bulky host computer.

Strawman. The large device is the keyboard you need to lug around. Tell me, is
your keyboard designed for use with a computer?

>Various OSes have various (sometimes quite severe) limitations regarding
remapping and the "script" that you mention is also OS-specific which is a
pain if you use multiple OSes.

No. It isn't a pain, it called hacking and you only need to do it once and it
is free and shareable. So in this sense only one person has to do it once and
it just works for everyone else from then on.

~~~
mondalaci
> Tell me, is your keyboard designed for use with a computer?

Of course it is.

> No. It isn't a pain, it called hacking and you only need to do it once and
> it is free and shareable.

It's not a pain _for some_ who have the skills and are willing to spend enough
time. The big difference is that we enable users to make this work in an
intiutive, platform-independent way.

------
rmurri
Also take a look at the ergo dox. [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-
ez-an-incredible-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-
incredible-mechanical-keyboard#/)

------
richardboegli
I'm not a shill.

I really just want to see this succeed, so that I can get mine :)

------
howardbeware
I played with one of the prototypes. It's quite nice.

